# MRI



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm scheduled for an MRI for an unrelated IBS problem and of course I am anxious about it. I've had these several times over the course of 4 years and suspect they will continue for some time to come. My RANT is : The one I have takes about 90 minutes and there is no pain involved except in my Mind / Gut knowing that for 90 Minutes I will be unable to go to the toilet. So the Dr. gives me Lorazem to take the edge off. It will work I know but the FRUSTRATING thing is that because (at 50 Yrs old) I am too chicken to do this without drugs, I will lose the whole day and have to have someone drive me home ! Sad but True, Thanks for listening.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

Wmtand, I wouldn't feel guilty cause you need something to help with and MRI. It's a small place and I know of huge big men that have freaked over it. Also there are some who can't go to the dentist without being drugged so to heck with it, lose a day and do extra the next to make up for it if it makes you feel better. Linda


----------



## yankeesfan4eva (Feb 14, 2005)

I had to have an MRI a couple of years ago and I was really scared too for the save reason you are. The only thing that made me feel a little bit better was knowing that the person doing the MRI know that I had IBS so if I had to go to the bathroom, they would understand why. And because I kept telling myself this, i didn't have to go to the bathroom.I am also the kind of person that gets extremely panicky at the dentist office. I have a panic attack everytime I go! I have to go next week and i'm already starting to panic. I'm not on any anxiety medicine but I plan to be next month when I go visit my dr...Two questions...can a gastro prescribe anxiety medicine or does it have to be my primary dr.? and does anyone have any advice on how to get through a dentist appt. without any anxiety medicines?


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback. New update is they are actually splitting my appts into two. One next week and one in May, The one next week is only 30 mintues and I have decided that I will do it undrugged. I plan on taking immodium the night before and another one an hour before the test. I truly believe my real fear is like Jenners, Fear of needing to have a BM so if I manage this symptom, I know I will be ok. And if not, then I will stop the test and they will have to reschedule. . . . Thats the plan . . . Wish me luck. The second one in May, however is over an hour long and I will definatley take something for that one.


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Jenners : Re your dental phobia. Very common and I completely relate. The fear is not about needles or drilling, it is about being "trapped" in that chair and needing to go potty. The way I get through it is:- Immmodium an hour before your appt., whether you need it or not.- Arrive at your dentist at the exact time of you appt. or a couple of minutes late so you are not kept waiting and worrying.- Deep breathing "relaxation" exercises on the way to the Dentist- Tell the dentist that you may have to stop him part way through because you have a touch of "d" today. (Say its something you ate if you don't want to say IBS) I did this with my present Dentist and it worked wonders. he even asked me several times through the procedure if I was ok or did I need to take a break. (Of course I didn't becasue I knew I could)- Finally, lay back, close your eyes, breathe evenly and picture yourself on a white sand beach with the waves gently splashing up on the beach. Dentist chairs are very comfortable and once you truly relax, you will not want it to end. All the best, a good Dentist will understand and help you through it.


----------



## yankeesfan4eva (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Wmtand! I'll be sure to try it next week when I go to the dentist.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Root canals are the most troubling for me, or having the metal raincoat clamped on your teeth.I end up choking and feeling like I cannot breathe.I dont have any answers for this situation.


----------

